# Snail Food!?!



## PuggySs (Oct 21, 2017)

I looking for good recommendations on snail food, preferable pond snail food. I currently feed my bettas bugs bites, along with other things to vary their diet. I was wondering is Fluval bug bites small-medium bottom feeders are good for snails? Or any other recommendations!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I find it easier to make the food. I don't have the exact recipe on hand but it's something like this...

10-12 tums
Algae Wafers
1 4oz container of baby food
1 pack of unflavored gelatin

Powder the Tums & Algae Wafers. Take however many cups of water needed to make gelatin and add the powdered Tums/Algae Wafers/baby food. Then put the contents into an ice cube tray/other tray. Wait until chilled, then take it out and cut it into small pieces.

Be careful when mixing the concoction; if you mix it too fast it'll collect air bubbles and float when you put it in the tank. You can also add powdered fish food if you'd like. I'll go look up the exact recipe.

ETA: Here you go. Source is My Aquarium Club.

"First the ingredients:

1 4oz jar of baby food (I chose squash and green beens for my batches as they had the highest calcium content)
1 1/2 packs of Knox gelatin (plain unflavoured)
10-12 tums crushed into powder ( I used berry flavors)
Some crushed fish food flakes. For this we use crushed algae wafers and the whole tank loves it!
Now the preparation:

First thing I did was powder the tums, and algae wafers. I found the best way to do this since I don’t have a mortar and pestle was to purchase a new pill grinder/crusher, and use that. You can put two to three tums in at a time depending on size, and powder them up as finely as you can. put the powdered tums and wafers or fish food in a container and set it aside. I may just be paranoid but I have special Tupperware containers that are strictly for fish and have never been washed in anything but hot water, so I used these.

Next either microwave, or heat the baby food on the stove. If you microwave do it for about a minute. If you want to do it on the stove heat it till it is bubbling. Once heated stir in the 1 1/2 packs of gelatin (don’t worry about making sure it is exact, just as close as you can). Make sure to stir it very well so it is blended, but don’t use anything like a mixer or you will fill your jello full of air bubbles, and well you know what air bubbles would do.

Now stir in your dish of tums and other food. Make sure this is also well blended in. If you would rather not add any kind of fish food that’s fine too, but the extra nutrients can only be a good thing."


----------

